# Do you blow dry your golden's coat?



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Now obviously I'm talking about a cool or only warm setting. I have to wash Zali today because she is seeing a specialist tomorrow and well, I just want her smelling gorgeous. It's not cold today but it's not super sunny either and I was thinking of letting her mess around in the garden today and washing her later on this evening.

When I have air dried her in the past it really does take several hours for her to get completely dry.

Do you ever use a blow dryer on their coats? I can see her being a little scared by it but I'm sure that if i introduce it slowly it should be ok. She actually follows me around when I vacuum now.

What do you do?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

95% of the time, I blow dry mine!! The only time I do not is if we are out of town for training or a hunt test...but i still might find a human blow dryer. Poor Remi has been used to the dryer done 8 weeks. She loves it!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, most of the time they get blown dry.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh so there are dog blow dryers? I only have a human one. It just assume it will take a little longer?


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Just finished shopvacing Logan. He loves it. My shopvac has a hole for blow. Triton will come to it then leave. $30-40 Can


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

julliams said:


> Oh so there are dog blow dryers? I only have a human one. It just assume it will take a little longer?


 
Yep...some a bit pricey, but so WORTH IT!! I have the pink Chris Christensen Kool Dry Dryer! Love it.

Kool Dry Dryer


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

The groomer has trouble with Jaro when she blow dries him and so do we when we go to the dog wash. Any suggestions? We can get him to take it for a little while with peanut butter but not long enough especially at the head.


----------



## SimpleSimon's Mom (Nov 29, 2009)

Simon as a pup loved to be blown dry. But as he got older the hair dryer became his mortal enemy. So now instead of fighting him off of the hair dryer every time he sees it, we just let him air dry. Blow drying does make for a really really good looking coat.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Wow, those are pricey. The ones at the dog wash aren't even that loud, and he still hates it when we get to his head.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Hooley Dooley - those are expensive (look cool though). Nope - Zali will just have to put up with me using mine on her or an air dry if she's not up for that.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

You can also try massaging him while your blow dry.


----------



## SimpleSimon's Mom (Nov 29, 2009)

Does anyone else's golden leap at the blow dryer and try to attack it?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, I use an Air Force Commander 28,000, and I love it!! My dogs also like it. It works really well, and it is amazing how much hair you blow off with it! It also helps get a nice straight coat after a bath. I love dryers!!


----------



## jakeyboy21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Bode lo-o-o-ves the blow dryer. Liked it as a pup, totally enjoys it at 14 months. When my wife does her hair in the morning he's right there on the bed hoping he's next ! Definitely need to invest in a "grooming quality" blow dryer, though, his coat is just too thick now.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

jakeyboy21 said:


> Bode lo-o-o-ves the blow dryer. Liked it as a pup, totally enjoys it at 14 months. When my wife does her hair in the morning he's right there on the bed hoping he's next ! Definitely need to invest in a "grooming quality" blow dryer, though, his coat is just too thick now.


 
Ha! Mine does the same thing!! She will come and sit by met wanting to get blow dried! She does sometime try and eat the air that comes out!  
Agreed about investing in a good dryer.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't... 

My guy gets toweled off and he dries off on his own (takes about an hour). 

I wanted to go the dryer route with him, but it just didn't work out with Mr Twirl N' Roll.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

She would hate me. She won't even lie at my feet once I turn the dryer on MY hair.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've never used a blow dryer on any of my dogs. I towel dry then they just air-dry the rest of the way. After they are dry, I brush.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Well I tried......and failed. Zali just circled around and around me in the bathroom. At first we thought she was happy and then it became apparent that she was actually just trying to get away from me so we stopped. She just air-dried and then went and promptly lay in her stinky bed - lol. Gotta get rid of that cat bed - she has flattened it. Getting her a nice Snooza cuddler tommorrow.


----------



## Kelley3204 (Apr 9, 2011)

I Dont blow Dry Libbie, Shes really Scard of the blow Dryer For some reason. I dont bath her ofter either so mabey that's why .


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

Ever done any clicker training? It is usually very effective at getting dogs to tolerate and eventually like hair dryers. You have to take it a bit slower if the dog already has bad associations with it, but basically just click/treat immediately upon any desirable behaviour. Ignore and don't punish anything you don't want. Take it slowly and just move the dryer close to the dog firstly, then touch it lightly, eventually turn it on and so on. Do it over lots of sessions. High value treats if necessary. If you want to have a dog happy with being blown dry, it works. Works great on clipping nails too. I'm sure google would give more info.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I blow dry mine. They tolerate it. I use one of the grooming type high volume canister looking things.

I also have them stand on the grooming table. Lastly, Barkley likes to sit and sometimes squirm around so we put a bucket under his belly so he stands nicely.

Blow drying them, as I think was mentioned, helps a lot in getting rid of shedding hair too.


----------



## Lexis Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

I would if I could get close to him with it


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Daisy loved to be blow dried. She would lay on her side and I would brush and blow dry her and then I would have to flip her over cause she wouldn't get up and do the other side. That's one of my favorite memories of her. The only thing she didn't like was it blowing near her ears.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I actually prefer my dogs blow dryer over my human hair dryer for doing my own hair!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Always... with a dog dryer that doesn't get hot and is very powerful


----------

